# Event Calendar



## Joe Blow (6 August 2004)

You may have noticed the "Upcoming Events" section at the bottom of the main page. It's been there for a little while.

Basically, I want anything of interest to be added to the calendar. Feel free to make an entry as long as it's relevant to the stock market.

Just please be careful with your spelling!


----------



## frugal.rock (28 December 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> You may have noticed the "Upcoming Events" section at the bottom of the main page. It's been there for a little while.
> 
> Basically, I want anything of interest to be added to the calendar. Feel free to make an entry as long as it's relevant to the stock market.
> 
> Just please be careful with your spelling!



I am looking for a general yearly ASX event calendar.
Showing things like, reporting periods etc. Things that are common requirements for all companies.
Can't seem to find anything on the site.  If there is one, can someone point me in the right direction?
Cheers.
F.Rock


----------

